#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Warangal Btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

NIT Warangal Btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: Click Here

NIT Warangal Year of Establishment: [/B]1959.

*NIT Warangal* *Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Warangal* *Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*NIT Warangal* *Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Quota*
*Institute Name*
*Branch name*
*Cut Off 2012*

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Warangal
Bio Technology
15603

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Warangal
Bio Technology
17237

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Warangal
Chemical Engineering  Technology
8199

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Warangal
Chemical Engineering  Technology
9914

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Warangal
Civil Engineering
6642

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Warangal
Civil Engineering
7909

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Warangal
Computer Science & Engineering
2577

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Warangal
Computer Science & Engineering
4949

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Warangal
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
3904

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Warangal
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
5385

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Warangal
Electronics & Communication Engineering
2567

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Warangal
Electronics & Communication Engineering
3824

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Warangal
Mechanical Engineering
3540

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Warangal
Mechanical Engineering
5735

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Warangal
Metallurgical Engineering
11640

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Warangal
Metallurgical Engineering
13842









*NIT Warangal* *Branches In Engineering:*
 Civil Engineering Electrical and Electronics Engineering Mechanical Engineering Electronics and Communication Engineering Chemical Engineering Metallurgical and Materials Engineering Computer Science and Engineering BioTech Engineering
* NIT Warangal Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:
*
*Admission fee*
Rs. 3000

One-time student service fee
Rs.5,000

Refundable deposit
Rs. 5,000

*Semester fees*

Academic
Rs 25,000

Other facilities & services
Rs 5,000

*Total payable at the time of admission (for day scholar)Rs. 43,000*









*NIT Warangal Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:
*
Refundable security
Rs5,000

Hostel fee (Annual)
Rs 10,000

Hostel & Mess Establishment charges (Annual)
Rs   8,000

Mess Advance
Rs.    2,500

*Total additional sum payable for hostel facilities                 Rs.  25,500*









*NIT Warangal Engineering Placements 2012:*

*Branch*
*Class size*
*Total pleased*

 Chemical Engineering
 34
29

 Civil Engineering
 41
39

 Computer Science & Engineering
 75
63

 Electronics & Communications
 77
 67

 Mechanical Engineering
 66
 55

 Metallurgical Materials Engineering
 57
 49









*NIT Warangal Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* National Institute of Technology Warangal is an institute which provides quality education in a diverse and multi-cultural environment . It imparts state of the art training to students to make them competent and inspired engineers. The Institute not only celebrates the power of knowledge, cultivates vision  and encourages new ideas, but also inculcates human values and builds up an awareness about the self as well as the society around  us.

*Central library:*  The Central Library supports the teaching and research programmes of the Institute and provides facilities for general reading and disseminates information according to the requirement of the users. It is housed in a separate building with a plinth area of 4000 sq. mtrs. It has around 1,43,254 books, back volumes, technical pamphlets, standards, CD-ROMS, Video Cassettes etc. The total cost of the books is Rs. 5.65 crores and it receives 210 Jourals, 121 Indian and 89 Foreign at a cost of Rs. 5.64 lakhs. It also receives 2000 on-line Journals through INDEST set-up by MHRD, Govt. of India.
The services and operations in the Central Library are fully computerized. The database of entire Library acquisitions was created using LIBSYS software and it works under NT environment. The main server is Xeon Server-Dual CPU (DELL PE 2900).

*NIT WarangalHostel & Mess Facilities:*
The Institute has excellent residential facilities for all the students admitted to the various courses. There are sixteen hostel blocks (halls of residence) for men and two for women.

Hostel administration is managed by a Chief Warden and a team of Wardens drawn from the faculty and appointed by the Director on a tenure basis. Hostel Advisory Council headed by the Director is responsible for major policy decisions with respect to the hostel administration. Hostel Executive Committee takes decisions on routine matters. Students have representation on both the administrative bodies. Hostel office has full-fledged supporting staff and other workers.

*Address:* Warangal – 506004 Andra Pradesh, INDIA.

*Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: NIT Warangal Btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Warangal Btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Kakatiya Institute of Technology and Science, Hasanparti, Warangal btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Kakatiya Institute of Technology and Science Hasanparti Warangal btech admission 2013 cutoff fee placements hostel campus facilitie

----------


## aashishrockzz4

Sir,
I am from Haryana and and i have secured 95.6 % Marks in CBSE and 160 marks in JEE Mains.I belong to general category.Can I get admission In this NIT ?


Thankyou

----------


## Nihal Malhotra

> Sir,
> I am from Haryana and and i have secured 95.6 % Marks in CBSE and 160 marks in JEE Mains.I belong to general category.Can I get admission In this NIT ?
> 
> 
> Thankyou


Your rank would be approx 17000.... with this rank u can't get any branch in nit warangal but u should try for nit kurukshetra... All the best  :):

----------


## shivam17

Hi
I got 175 marks in jee mains and 87.4% in ISC board.
Category-general ; state- U.P.
which NITs can i get in mech/electrical/civil branches....?

----------


## Nihal Malhotra

Your rank would be under 19000..... With this rank u can't get mnnit allahabad so just try for anothe nits....  :):

----------


## sanjaymedichetty

Hello Sir....I got 7117  AIR rank and 1459 home state rank (Andhra pradesh) can i get admission into NIT WARANGAL??? ...may i knw which branches are best in NIT WARNAGAL????..and which nit are BEST in India other than NIT  WARNAGAL???

----------


## Shreya singh

> Hello Sir....I got 7117  AIR rank and 1459 home state rank (Andhra pradesh) can i get admission into NIT WARANGAL??? ...may i knw which branches are best in NIT WARNAGAL????..and which nit are BEST in India other than NIT  WARNAGAL???


You can get civil in nit warangal and it is the best nit so u'll never find the better option than that  :):

----------


## adarshhumne45597

Sir, My AIR 152400 and Category rank is 6052, I belong to SC category. I am from chhattisgarh, can i get admission in NIT Nagpur with mechanical branch??
Please reply, thankyou  :):

----------


## Shreya singh

> Sir, My AIR 152400 and Category rank is 6052, I belong to SC category. I am from chhattisgarh, can i get admission in NIT Nagpur with mechanical branch??
> Please reply, thankyou


With this rank u can only get nit raipur but very less chances for getting mech so try for other branches also  :):

----------


## Manjari Datta Macha

sir,I am from andhrapradesh and I got AIR 4468 ,category rank 3718 , state rank 943 and i belong to general category,which branch do i get in nit warangal and suratkhal?

----------


## saorav saha

Sir i am from west bengal. My category(sc)rank is 1949 and all india rank is 65686. Can i get chance in nit warangal in cse? Please reply.

----------


## aditandadit

My obc category rank is 4456 can i get 'cs' or 'information tech'at any top nit say warangal , allahbad, suratkal or at iiit allahbad , dtu , nsit etc
what should be my priority 
is cs at nit kurukshetra which im sure i'll get (home state) any good ??
please reply 
great dilemma

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> sir,I am from andhrapradesh and I got AIR 4468 ,category rank 3718 , state rank 943 and i belong to general category,which branch do i get in nit warangal and suratkhal?


Superb Rank. With this rank u can get any branch in nit warangal so just go for it  :): 

---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------




> Sir i am from west bengal. My category(sc)rank is 1949 and all india rank is 65686. Can i get chance in nit warangal in cse? Please reply.


No u can't get cse, only u can get is chemical branch  :):

----------


## vigmanutd

Hey.
I have been selected for chemical eng in warangal.
I wanted to know about the dress code. Is it formal or informal?
Pls reply quickly  :):

----------


## hk10july

Sir, I am getting 168 marks in JEE Mains 2014 and my CBSE boards Percentage is 94%.
I am in General Category, and my state is - Uttar Pradesh.
I want ECE Branch. My preferred colleges are MNNIT Allahabad, MNIT Jaipur, NIT Delhi, NIT Kurukshetra, IIIT Allahabad.

Sir, please tell which college among above can i get with ECE branch and also tell which college is best for ece.

----------

